# [gnome-2.28] calma con quelle USE !

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # USE="gdu" emerge -uDpvN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 (Change USE: +policykit)

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.28.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.28.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.28.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

s939 ~ # USE="gdu policykit" emerge -uDpvN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-base/xorg-server[kdrive]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 (Change USE: +kdrive)

(dependency required by "app-admin/sabayon-2.28.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2" [ebuild]

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

 :Shocked:  scherziamo?

passi per estrorcere la useflag gdu, ma policykit e kdrive non le voglio proprio usare!

che faccio, cambio distro?

----------

## mack1

Ciao cloc3, kdrive (ti permette di compilare X per ambienti embedded) la puoi pure rimuovere tranquillamente da xorg-server.

Mentre policykit, credo che ti tocchi abilitarla almeno in alcuni pacchetti, la disabiliti globalmente e vedi quali ebuild la richiedono forzatamente.

Comunque l'aggiornamento a gnome-2.28 e X non mi ha dato particolari rotture  :Cool: !

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque l'aggiornamento a gnome-2.28 e X non mi ha dato particolari rotture !
> 
> 

 

grazie.

non ho paura delle eventuali rotture.

solo mi seccava l'obbligo di usare quelle flag.

hai commentato tu, l'altro giorno, i miei bisticci con la polkit, e adesso mi costringono a riutilizzarla.

ho il terrore verde che, applicata ad un singolo pacchetto, comporti conseguenze inattese sull'intero sistema.

comunque, gnome-2.28 contempla la use -policikyt. non ha senso che le dipendenze di gnome-2.28 costringano l'utente ad aggiungere proprio quella use. 

ma non mi è ben chiaro nemmeno il modo di evitare l'applicazione di kdrive, richiesto da quel misterioso app-admin/sabayon, che solo il nome mi domando cosa ci quaglia con la mia gentoo.

----------

## Onip

passa a gnome-light e lascia perdere sabayon

----------

## cloc3

strano:

```

s939 / # cat /etc/portage/package.use/autounmask-gnome

# ---

# BEGIN: gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2

# ---

=gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3 gdu

=dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 sqlite

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 kdrive

# ---

# END: gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2

# ---

```

questo è un file generato da autounmask per una installazione x86, dove gnome-2.28.2 è ancora mascherato.

come si nota, la use polkit non viene imposta da portage, mentre kdrive sì.

intorno al tip di Onip (usare gnome-light) osservo che, su amd64, kdrive non risulta più obligatorio, ma policykit sì. 

probabilmente, bisogna attendere qualche aggiustamento negli ebuild.

se capisco il problema, posto qualcosa su bugzilla.

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai commentato tu, l'altro giorno, i miei bisticci con la polkit, e adesso mi costringono a riutilizzarla.
> 
> ho il terrore verde che, applicata ad un singolo pacchetto, comporti conseguenze inattese sull'intero sistema.
> ...

 

Sì, dopo il tuo tread, ho provato a fare alcuni esperimenti, attivando/disattivando la USE "policykit" e ricompilando il sistema e posso dire, che  +/-policykit non comporta particolari problemi, quindi credo sia una questione di "gusti" se usare policykit o meno...

Credo solo che policykit/polkit sia poco intuitivo a livello di configurazione (tipo hal per intendersi  :Rolling Eyes:  ), però usando policykit-gnome (anche se è deprecato) si configurano le autorizzazioni del tuo user facilmente.

Ot:ho provato a nascondere i tread di consolekit attivando "Hidden=true" in /etc/ConsoleKit/seats.d/00-primary.seat dopo che avevo aggiornato a gnome-2.28 e consolekit si impallava e nei log ho trovato:

```

console-kit-dae[32662]: segfault at 18 ip 0000005e16a78b54 sp 000003c381962f90 error 4 in console-kit-daemon[5e16a6b000+1f000]

console-kit-daemon[32662]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

May  5 22:32:15 Hell_in_a_Shell console-kit-daemon[32662]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

May  5 22:32:15 Hell_in_a_Shell console-kit-daemon[32662]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

May  5 22:32:15 Hell_in_a_Shell console-kit-daemon[32662]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

May  5 22:32:15 Hell_in_a_Shell console-kit-daemon[32662]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

```

Succede anche ad altri?E' un bug che secondo voi devo segnalare in bugzilla?

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> però usando policykit-gnome (anche se è deprecato) si configurano le autorizzazioni del tuo user facilmente.
> 
> 

 

non lo metto in dubbio.

però a me, policykit non serviva affatto, e non mi è piaciuto di avere faticato a trovare i file di configurazione di policykit, dispersi nel file system e indipendenti da hal.

a mio parere, un tool che influisce sul comportamento di hal dovrebbe editare i file di configurazione di hal stesso. non impostare una configurazione stratificata a un livello superiore.

in ogni caso, lo spirito di gentoo dovrebbe essere quello di far scegliere l'utente.

e policikit non dovrebbe proprio essere imposta in nessun modo.

p.s.: il tuo ot, forse, andrebbe spostato in un thread autonomo, altrimenti nessuno ti risponde.

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> però a me, policykit non serviva affatto, e non mi è piaciuto di avere faticato a trovare i file di configurazione di policykit, dispersi nel file system e indipendenti da hal.
> 
> a mio parere, un tool che influisce sul comportamento di hal dovrebbe editare i file di configurazione di hal stesso. non impostare una configurazione stratificata a un livello superiore.
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo con te  :Very Happy:  su "Gentoo is about choice"!, poi che policykit/polkit sia cervellotico come hal è sotto gli occhi di tutti, però, essendo un progetto abbastanza giovane, non  è da escludere che in futuro venga reso più comprensibile (lato umano  :Very Happy:  )ed usabile (immagino che altri utenti abbiano tratto le stesse conclusioni nostre).

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, lo spirito di gentoo dovrebbe essere quello di far scegliere l'utente.

 In questo caso purtroppo la cosa dipende da come è sviluppato il software che è parte di gnome, gentoo c'entra poco.

----------

## mack1

Il segfault di consolekit è un bug già segnalato in bugzilla (dovrebbe essere stato già risolto in upstream):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318715

Scusate se vado in OT, ma potrebbe essere utile!

Ciao

----------

## Onip

vorrei solo far notare che, mentre policykit è, effettivamente deprecato, polkit non lo è.

----------

## n0t

ma la use flag sabayon non dovrebbe essere collegata alla distribuzione (ahimè italiana)

ma dovrebbe riferirsi a questo http://www.redhat.com/magazine/008jun05/features/sabayon/

----------

